
Cheap bandwidth and server capacity, HN special offer - jacquesm
http://jacquesmattheij.com/hn-leaseweb-special-offer
======
jhancock
Wow, that is a sweet deal. Thanks for posting jacques. I can't imagine a
startup idea I may have that requires that much disk space, but it may set the
mind turning to know the option is somewhat affordable.

~~~
jacquesm
Personally I was swayed by the bandwidth, the fact that it is unmetered 1G for
1.45 / Mbit is really very low compared to other places. And this is a very
serious hosting facility, unlike some of the other 'price breakers' out there.

They currently host 10's of thousands of servers, including some pretty major
sites.

~~~
jhancock
Where are they located? Are there benefits to the location, such as fair
treatment of IP disputes? It would be nice to have a server hosted in a place
where the ISP only unplugs you after a court decision, not before.

~~~
jacquesm
They're in Europe, specifically on an industrial area close to the city of
Haarlem.

Leaseweb has historically hosted a whole bunch of 'controversial' sites,
they've stood by their customers as far as they can but of course they do have
to abide by the law.

See here for instance:

[http://torrentfreak.com/leaseweb-forced-to-shut-down-more-
bi...](http://torrentfreak.com/leaseweb-forced-to-shut-down-more-bittorrent-
sites-071116/)

Here is their DC from above, it's got to be an old picture because there were
a lot more gensets when I was there last time.

[http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=en&...](http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=en&geocode=&q=haarlem,+netherlands&sll=37.0625,-95.677068&sspn=36.315864,60.732422&ie=UTF8&hq=&hnear=Haarlem,+North+Holland,+The+Netherlands&ll=52.391931,4.664624&spn=0.001709,0.003707&t=h&z=18)

------
_Lemon_
I've just purchased my first server from Leaseweb as well (spoke with Robin
too) and the deal is pretty nice considering the quality of bandwidth is
supposed to quite good with Leaseweb.

The majority of my servers are with OVH though, they're not known for quality
support but their prices are pretty low and do have a good control panel.
However I guess it's best to find a server that suits your needs.

~~~
jacquesm
I've looked at OVH, but I read so many horror stories about them on hosting
review sites that I never dared to sign up with them, good to see they have
satisfied customers as well.

They're huge from what I've seen about them, but as you say, support is a bit
of an issue there, as well as strong opinions about oversold bandwidth.

~~~
_Lemon_
I just read what I wrote, I sound like an advert! I actually have quite a
love/hate relationship with them.

They generally work through things blundering on one thing to the next and I'm
not sure how they made it this far. At times they cause more trouble than
they're worth but when it's all good, it's brilliant.

They're bandwidth can also be pretty hit or miss outside of Europe (and random
spots within Europe and even France too). They disregard it with little
interest but that's a bit insane considering the Internet is an international
phenomenon. Oh, and not to mention peers can get 5kb/s to one server but then
their full connection (700kb/s+) speed to another server in the same
datacentre (again, met with little interest).

That said, I have been told (explicitly in an incident ticket by staff) that
the monitoring on the 10Gbps servers do not yet work with their routers. As a
result they have no way to track the bandwidth usage and impose their 40TB
usage on them.

10Gbps for 300/month!

~~~
jacquesm
> 10Gbps for 300/month!

That's hilarious, if they actually can deliver.

I might go and try that for a bit :)

My current total commit is 6 Gbps, and I'm paying substantially more than
that.

~~~
moe
No, that's not hilarious. It's a typo or a scam.

1 Gbit/s ( _one_ G _bit_ /s) flat will set you back at least around 5000
EUR/month. 1 Gbps (that would be _eight_ Gbit/s) for 300? Yeah. Right.

~~~
jacquesm
read the ops comment a bit more carefully, it is because of a technical
limitation at the hosting facility that they can't enforce their data cap.

~~~
moe
You are right, I should have paid better attention (the provider is,
apparently, not themselves advertising this "feature").

Regardless I still don't see the point of highlighting a loophole that is
obviously going away in the short term.

Au contraire the existence of this flaw should a be strong indicator _against_
using said ISP. Do you really want to trust your stuff to them if they can't
even get their own billing straight?

------
stingraycharles
While searching for a new hosting provider a few months ago, I had a few (on-
site) conversations with Leaseweb in The Netherlands too. I can confirm they
seem to be nice people (although we decided to go with another company).

------
param
There is a typo in the name leaseweb atleast once in the page.

~~~
wmeredith
And so, of course, there is also a typo in your comment. Is there some law
about this?

~~~
ableal
Muphry's law: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Muphry%27s_law>

~~~
jacquesm
Hehe, I only spotted that on the third reading of your comment.

I guess I shouldn't be proofreading anything :)

